# 2016 Nordica Enforcer



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 25, 2015)

I loved the Nordica Enforcer that was discontinuedin 2012, but I love this new one even more.
Full disclosure:I am the area pro rep for Nordica at Whiteface Mt.

Length: ..........         177
Dimensions:  ..   133/100/121
Turn radius:   ....16.5
Place:..............             Mt. Snow
Construction:..    Wood Core/2 sheets of TI
Conditions:.......Firm/groomed…firm to ice block bumps on theNorth Side

The Enforcers are rockered in the tip, camber in the middle and a slight rocker in the tail (Camrock). I found this ski to be very lively and fairly easy to maneuver. Theyhave very good edge hold and are steady at speed thanks in part to the 2 sheets of TI set in the top sheet. For a ski built this sturdy it is a very quickturner. 

On the groomers you could rage down the trail as fast as you wanted with no shake what so ever. One of the guys I was skiing with is a race couch at Suicide Six and as I skied behind himhe was trenching GS turns with ease and confidence. He told me he loved them and would be getting them for sure. 

I went to the North sidewith an instructor from Stowe to ski the very firm bumps over there. The Enforcershandled them with ease. The rockered tip with (hammerhead nose shape) made it easy to slip in and out of the troughs. The stiff tail held you in the turn aslong as necessary, but let you out quickly. The guy from Stowe is a bump seeker and they were his fav in that terrain type out of the 4 skis he tested. He too  said he’ll be getting them.

On the far left side ofthe bumps there was some wind blow pow (just 2 or 3 inches) with a bit of crust on top that we had to break through. It was a narrow shot down so you had to turn quick to keep the pow line. I had no trouble getting edge to edge asquickly as I wanted to and where there was enough snow the float seemed fine. I feel certain that these skis will be killer in the Slides at WF.

I really wish I couldhave skid them in the trees in the North Side section, but the snow looked why too shinny from the chair so we decided it would be a waste of our limited time.

*Overall impression:* I thought the Enforcers were a fun, quick, solid ski with true all mountain capabilities. It is stiffer than its Nordica stablemate the NRGy 100 (which I also love) and you have to work the turn harder, but this ski is well worth the effort. It is a must have for me next season. After lunch I was lucky enough to see a pair in the rack and I grabbed them again. I could not get enough of this ski.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 25, 2015)

I demoed the 2011-2012 version at Loveland and really enjoyed them.  Very nice skis.  I'd be interested in demoing them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this just a one off model or will it be part of a series with varying waist widths?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 25, 2015)

That's a good question. I have the impression that they are stand alone except for the women's version the Santa Ana, but I'm not sure. I have not been told yet what's up for 2017.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

Wouldn't there be some overlap between the NRGY 100 and the upcoming Enforcer?  It would seem odd to me to have two 100mm waist skis and both having metal in them.


----------

